# TCG & Friends 2015



## Natanrig (Oct 27, 2014)

We would like to invite people attending WC2015 to make a detour into Peru the weekend before to attend this competition.
The venue and the website should be announced before the end of November, but most important details can already be found on the WCA page. The competition has been announced with these details unconfirmed as people may want to buy tickets early to have access to better deals.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TCGAndFriends2015
If you are interested in attending and want to take the opportunity to visit other parts of Peru, read on.

There are two main attractions in Peru: Machu Picchu and Arequipa. Lima is the entry point and you can do these two places in either order. I recommend alloting 3 days to Cuzco (one for the city, one for the ruins nearby, and one for Machu Picchu) and 3 days to Arequipa (one for the city and 2 for the Colca Canyon). 
If domestic tickets are purchased at certain times, the whole loop may be got for under 300 USD. People interested, please contact me and I will inform you when it is a good time to buy tickets.
We own a ziplining course in the Colca Canyon as the family business. We will give complimentary rides to any foreign speedcubers visiting us then. Preliminarily, I (living in Arequipa) would like to organize a group tour to the Colca Canyon on the 6th and 7th (we would be back in Arequipa around 4 PM and people may catch a flight to Cuzco that evening). People interested would have to fly into Arequipa on the 4th or 5th.
For more info, please contact me on Facebook.

-Natán Riggenbach


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2014)

This is not FB, but I will LIKE anyway


----------



## Faz (Oct 27, 2014)

Awesome - can't wait.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 28, 2014)

Holy crap, this is really awesome! I might have to come down for two weeks


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks really awesome! Dunno if I can make it though.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm investigating the possibility of this...depends on whether Thay can come with me


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 28, 2014)

i need a plane


----------



## Natanrig (Nov 3, 2014)

The venue has been secured and the registration website is up:
http://www.cubingsouthamerica.com/TCGandFriends2015/index.php


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2015)

This was super awesome by the way. I am extremely happy I saw this thread a few months ago and grateful to all those who made this happen.


----------

